# Green Tree Python Stolen, SECOND theft in as many months.



## Serpentor (May 14, 2011)

So I got home from a week in Sydney today to find the door of my snake room open, and my GTP stolen.

Just in March, I had 3 of my bearded dragons stolen from my property, but even though they were hidden from view, and only friends knew about them, they were still outside. This is different. These bastards have broken into my house and stolen nothing but this one snake. It's definitely a collector. If it was kids, like was suggested last time, they wouldn't have been so exact about it. If it was a common thief, they would have found plenty of other stuff in the house that's much easier to steal and more valuable.

Here is the link of the original theft. Stolen White Phase Bearded Dragons! - Aussie Pythons & Snakes

If anyone is buying a GTP in the next few weeks, please look at this thread first, and check out the pictures, once I get them up.

I am currently waiting for the police to come round. They pulled one print last time, but they had to have left more evidence this time.


----------



## Specks (May 14, 2011)

Well let's see if the cops can get something and link it to the last one. Terrible luck btw, absolute scum whoever did it and I feel sorry for you. Best of luck


----------



## peterducks7889 (May 14, 2011)

well im sure that karma will come back on them tenfold but its a shame mate how did they get in so easily if i had a snake of that value...
I would honestly more or less have an electric fence around it...
not to jump to conclusions but may i suggest its most likely somebody you have brought over to look at the enclosure....


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

How come snakes get stolen so often? How do the people even get in!


----------



## swan91 (May 14, 2011)

id be investing in an alarm system... with beautiful snakes that i could only dream of getting id be keeping them under lock and key! maybe even get a security camera.. so u can figure out who the culprit is..or at least get an id on them.. good luck! i hope they catch the mongrel..


----------



## yommy (May 14, 2011)

that sucks mate. Unfortuneatly it has to be someone that has been there before and knew you were away. Its sad you have to close off collection from people for fear scumbags will invade your personal space and steal thing of importance from you. 
Hence myself putting in a security system with camera's at my place, they may get in and steal your pride and joy as a system will only keep honest people out but at least you can put a face on the scumbags........

Best of luck mate......


----------



## shaye (May 14, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> How come snakes get stolen so often? How do the people even get in!


 
steal and sell 
alot of things get stolen because that person either cant afford it or wants money for it 
its all jealousy and hopefully karma will get them 
IMO why bother stealing a snake seriusly


----------



## cadwallader (May 14, 2011)

sorry to hear about this mate has to be the worst feeling ever, mum makes me lock my tanks as i have a bad record with leaving door open.. but i guess there is another positive to them. every year some one posts about having an animal stolen such a shame to hear, hope the police can get a link and catch the sad ***** that did this.
Sorry Luke


----------



## Renenet (May 14, 2011)

That sucks badly. I hope the police can do something for you.


----------



## cadwallader (May 14, 2011)

im a bit sus on letting people see the extent of my collection when im selling things dont know if you have done many sales from home but it something i always have in mind..


----------



## lisa5 (May 14, 2011)

Really hope they catch whoever did it and if there is any possibility, you get your python back. Sounds like someone who knew what you had and knew you were away. Again best of luck.


----------



## euphorion (May 14, 2011)

pic of the animal is in an album on my profile, cant link atm but its there


----------



## Serpentor (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, it has to be someone I know, or someone who has mentioned it to others. 

Unfortunately, my house is incredibly hard to secure. It's a very old house, and locking the doors would serve no purpose but to waste money, as they would find a way in. As they say, locks are so easy to overcome and are only there to keep honest people honest.

I was about to invest in a security camera, but I hadn't had time since the last incident to research brands/methods properly and save up. I was also going to move the snakes into another room as soon as I got back, but hindsight is 20/20. Also if they wanted to get into any room in the house they could, if they were determined enough.

So they've had to touch quite a few surfaces in order to get the snake out. They've opened the lock on the enclosure itself (only there to keep the snake in, as the keys are always left in it). They've taken one of his branches out, presumably because he was coiled on it. They have also used my snake hook and left it sitting half out of the enclosure. Not to mention all the surfaces they would had to have touched to get in in the first place.

Forensics is probably coming out again tomorrow to lift prints, and the constable said maybe even DNA, which surprised me.



cadwallader said:


> im a bit sus on letting people see the extent of my collection when im selling things dont know if you have done many sales from home but it something i always have in mind..


 Yeah, I never let people see them. Only a few friends know about them and have seen them.


----------



## 87batesy (May 14, 2011)

seriously messed up man i would be a wreak if i where you!

I hope the police catch the person who did it and you get you GTP back

Just wondering can you insure snakes against theft?

BTW dont bother with locks and camera's get yourself a big mean scary dog


----------



## Darlyn (May 14, 2011)

Dam, mate that is harsh. Really bad stuff.
Much worse that it is most likely someone you know.
Hope they get the #*&^% and you get your python back.


----------



## sookie (May 14, 2011)

That's exactly what i was gonna say.but you don't need a big dog persay.get yourself a staffy or two.two work well together,pack like.combined with serious lockjaw and a very protective attitude towards their homes and owners you can't go wrong.my staffy would let you in the front,enen wag and smile at you,you could even knock on the door.....he was still cool.but the minute you went to go down the front steps to leave he was a changed dog........had my best friend bailed up one day for five hrs.on the front porch.get a few staffies.


----------



## shaye (May 14, 2011)

put a fake green tree python in a cage nd put a real death adder in there 
that will sort them out


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

> put a fake green tree python in a cage nd put a real death adder in there
> that will sort them out



Haha might need to dress the Death Adder up as a Green Tree to work. I vote replace the dog with a room between the house major and reptile room and keep a perentie in it.


----------



## SouthernKnights (May 14, 2011)

*** holes. Hope you get it back.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (May 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear - hope it works out for you somehow.

Cameras and other security measures (locks, alarm system and monitoring) are at least a good deterrent I think, and worth investing in if you can.


----------



## Renenet (May 14, 2011)

87batesy said:


> Just wondering can you insure snakes against theft?



Have wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## sookie (May 14, 2011)

Well you can insure farm stock,breeding stock on land.horses for performance,breeding,racing or pets can be insured (my clydesdales were),most types of animales can be done even if only as pets.don't see why they wouldn't be viable.


----------



## Renenet (May 14, 2011)

Serpentor said:


> Forensics is probably coming out again tomorrow to lift prints, and the constable said maybe even DNA, which surprised me.



DNA, huh? Technology has moved on since I was burgled in 2000. Hopefully, it will surprise the person who stole your GTP as well.


----------



## Bryce (May 14, 2011)

Thats really terrible. I hope they get the person or people responsable. Please post pics ASAP so we can see what it looked like.


----------



## AshMan (May 14, 2011)

Mate, there are no words for people like that, and definatly not words im allowed to use on this website. I hope they get prints and those absoloute you-know-whats get the punishment they deserve. I hope you get your snake back mate, i really do. I would be devestated if i lost one of mine, i cant even begin to imagine. Best of luck, Ash.


----------



## wranga (May 14, 2011)

really feel for you. i had a visitor a month ago and lost over 50 snakes to them


----------



## Renenet (May 14, 2011)

wranga said:


> really feel for you. i had a visitor a month ago and lost over 50 snakes to them



Grrrrrr!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 14, 2011)

the son of a .... theifs always get bashed mate, simple as that, once a thief always a thief and the get caught more than ya think, they will cop a right good flogging soon i bet my lucky red hat on it
hope somone from here catches them


----------



## damian83 (May 14, 2011)

Serpentor said:


> Yeah, it has to be someone I know, or someone who has mentioned it to others.
> 
> Unfortunately, my house is incredibly hard to secure. It's a very old house, and locking the doors would serve no purpose but to waste money, as they would find a way in. As they say, locks are so easy to overcome and are only there to keep honest people honest.
> 
> ...


............can people see them from the outside of a window?, i hope you can catch the bastards


----------



## Steman (May 14, 2011)

just need to change all your doors so they are hidden. HiddenPassageway.com - Hidden Secret Passages, Hidden Doors, Safe Rooms, Secret Vault Doors


----------



## Greenmad (May 14, 2011)

Hence myself putting in a security system with camera's at my place, they may get in and steal your pride and joy as a system will only keep honest people out but at least you can put a face on the scumbags........

Best of luck mate......[/QUOTE]

I have done the same at my place its a good investment and it helps you sleep better. Mate i hope they find them and your gtp i would be on a man hunt if anything of mine went missing. Put up a pic of your gtp too you never know someone may come across it.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 14, 2011)

Screw the police. They won't do $h1t. My dad's an ex detective sgt, worked the cross for many years and worked homicide for a long time. HATES police now.

I suggest you case the properties of everyone who knows about your collection. Even if they don't know about snakes, they could know you had a pretty green one, looked it up and realised how much they were worth. Go and have a look at any GTP's for sale in the area, it's a slim chance, but you might find yours.


----------



## swan91 (May 14, 2011)

hmm.. uno.. if they have stolen it to sell.. maybe put an add in the local paper.. or just a wanted add somewhere.. but use a fake name or something, and see if they contact you.. if they do, make them send pics, then voila! tell the cops you have found the criminal!! haha, i know it probably wont work, but its worth a try!


----------



## Jeannine (May 14, 2011)

_Forensics is probably coming out again tomorrow to lift prints, and the constable said maybe even DNA, which surprised me

_*when you touch something you not only leave fingerprints but DNA in the form of skin cells  gotta love watching real crime shows :lol:

unfortunately ive not learnt how to get away with the perfect murder just yet 

good luck, really hope something comes of it for you, maybe offer a reward for information leading to the snakes recovery and or the person who stole it?
*


----------



## wranga (May 14, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> _Forensics is probably coming out again tomorrow to lift prints, and the constable said maybe even DNA, which surprised me
> 
> _*when you touch something you not only leave fingerprints but DNA in the form of skin cells  gotta love watching real crime shows :lol:
> 
> ...



they got a print off the glass door of my incubator and ive heard nothing more about it. sorry but dont count on the cops


----------



## Grunter023 (May 14, 2011)

Stories like this really suck.I feel for you - For me its not just the high end reptiles, but if someone took my first ever snake that I paid a measly $270 for I would be very upset. I will be soon putting in an alarm system with possibly cameras. I work with offending juveniles so that's even more of a reason for me too


----------



## marcmarc (May 14, 2011)

A few things to consider/ponder:

Who knew that you were going to be away? Who is aware of your reptiles, and perhaps even expressed an interest in their dollar value? (have you had any conversations with people regarding this?) Did any neighbours notice any unfamiliar people/cars hanging around, or any noises coming from your house while you were gone? Have you asked any of your friends if they have told anyone else about your animals?

I am really sorry for you and I wish this didn't happen so often (at all). You really didn't deserve this but perhaps next time organise a babysitter of sorts, take the keys out of your locks (hide or take with you), and secure your house. You shouldn't have to but these days.....
I am happy to give anyone any security advice or suggestions to TRY and get your animals back (hook me a pm).

Whatever you do, never tell ANYONE about what security measures you have taken!!


----------



## Grunter023 (May 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how much an alarm system for a house would cost? One that makes a noise. And how much that system would cost for the company to install? I have no idea how much one would cost.


----------



## Jeannine (May 15, 2011)

*wranga, yer unfortunately they have to have a match on file before they can do anything which is probably why you havent hear anything back from them

no idea Grunter, i know where i lived in Wagga the bloke down the road had a system installed and he worked away a lot and the damn thing would go off everytime it got to windy and they had NO ONE living in town that could go and switch the system off, no idea why they would sell them if they had no contractors living in the same town as their systems, use to annoy the heck out of us *
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/wranga-17492/


----------



## wranga (May 15, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *wranga, yer unfortunately they have to have a match on file before they can do anything which is probably why you havent hear anything back from them*


*

understand them need a match on file, but hey a quick phone call to say sorry we dont have a match and we will be keeping the print on file so if we ever get a match we will have them is all thats needed. would just make you feel like they at least cared about what they were doing. i just feel like im another event number and they really couldnt give a **** about me or what i lost*


----------



## woosang (May 15, 2011)

Oh!! I would be devastated. There has beethefts in my area and am paranoid now. My husband has installed an alarm thank goodness but it's a shame that we have to go to such lengths. :-( I hope they got prints today and maybe they can catch these home invaders.


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 15, 2011)

That really sucks, and such a pretty snake as GTP, I would be devastated!  Hope you get those douche bags!! >:


----------



## crocodile_dan (May 15, 2011)

With the process of Polymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) a tiny sample of DNA is all that is required to replicate the strands enough to produce testable quantities. As Jeannine said a sample for comparison is required to formulate a match.


----------



## euphorion (May 15, 2011)

this is the sweet little man in question, 'he' hadn't been sexed though although his breeders took DNA samples at hatchies to see if they could sex them that way, so perhaps they know what sex he is? this was taken in May of 2010 so he will be bigger now but it the most accurate picture we have of his colour.


----------



## Serpentor (May 15, 2011)

He's a bit older now, so he's lost most of his yellow, and he's a bit darker green, but he still has the bluish nose and the white spots.


----------



## euphorion (May 15, 2011)

eep, sorry guys, i havent seen thsi snake is about six months so i didn't know about the change in colour. he's serpentors snake by the way, not mine.


----------



## Snakewoman (May 15, 2011)

Having your animals stolen once is bad enough, but then for it to happen again and so soon really sucks. I hope the snake bites the crap out of him and that he gets caught.


----------



## swan91 (May 15, 2011)

if you suspect anyone you know.. you should pay them a visit and pluck a hair off their shirt or something.. then give it to the cops.. lol.. you never know.. you might get a hit! or just really angry friends..


----------



## AM Pythons (May 15, 2011)

having a print or dna is no good unless you have a sample to compare it to.. if this person has never been in the prison system no dna will be available, if they have never been charged no prints will be available either.. camera's,pitbulls & mantraps are the best...


----------



## bucket (May 15, 2011)

My mate use to breed a lot of different snakes & people just ring up & try to get his address so he use to sell them from his parents house so no one knows where he keeps them


----------



## Serpentor (May 15, 2011)

Definitely going to be installing cameras. Not much good now though, since they didn't deem my other snakes worthy of stealing.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 15, 2011)

Lmfao... Everyone here watches too much CSI. You really think pigs are going to bother with DNA samples over a stolen python?



Serpentor said:


> Definitely going to be installing cameras. Not much good now though, since they didn't deem my other snakes worthy of stealing.


 
Seriously mate, it's obviously someone you know that is in on it. Any snake that is FS in the area you should inquire about (use a private number) and go and check it out.


----------



## swan91 (May 15, 2011)

PCR isnt that hard... ive already done it a few times myself! it is a little tedious though.. if the cops have a dna sample from the scene of the crime, and you provide samples of people you suspect, you might be able to find the culprit.. however it is a bit of trial and error and im sure the cops wont give you the time of day.. so yea do what kawasakirider and i said.. inquire around town saying you are looking to buy a GTP and see if someone contacts you, get them to send a pic, and if you definitely think its yours, contact the cops..


----------



## Serpentor (May 15, 2011)

They aren't gonna sell it. They stole it to keep for themselves, or to breed from.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 15, 2011)

the one benefit if they do get a print or dna is that if they do finally get caught....all their crimes come back to haunt them.......

I know it doesnt bring your baby back but the moment they slip up they will get hit with the lot...thats what happened to the people who broke into our house.

Also something worth looking at...there is a new alarm system that has cameras and speakers.....that beam to your iphone....so if someone breaks in you can see them....and speak to them...and ask the politely to leave !!!!!!!!!

So this idiot is in your house...your mobile rings...you have a live stream coming to your mobile and you can then speak to them....absolutely mad !!

I know because of sponsorship on the forum I cant name the place I saw it...but if anyone wants to know just PM me and ill tell you.

We are just waiting for our builders to finish and are going to be looking into it in detail as a system we are going to install at our house.

I ma so sorry for your loss....really really sad and the thing the cops dont seem to get is that your baby is as important as a diamoond ring being stolen....they dont get that....


----------



## rbbs2 (May 15, 2011)

my friend came home one night and found someone trying to get in is shed which is his reptile room, lets just say they are never gonna try it again after he was finished with them.


----------



## sookie (May 15, 2011)

If they did take it to sell it the smart thing would be to take it to a different state.not too mant gtp's get offered here in SA,will keep an eye open around Adelaide and the hills,if anyone has one for sale.........well i can get the snake back and have a few of my boys deal with em or .........you want in on the beating?hahahahahahaahahahhaha.


----------



## shell477 (May 15, 2011)

if the person plans on keeping it, they will need to buy food for it. go to all your local pet shops and ask them to keep an eye out for any newbies or people who have recently acquired a GTP.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 15, 2011)

shell477 said:


> if the person plans on keeping it, they will need to buy food for it. go to all your local pet shops and ask them to keep an eye out for any newbies or people who have recently acquired a GTP.



Someone who neglected to grab any snake other than the GTP obviously know's it's something special. I doubt they're gunna brag about it around town.


----------



## pythons73 (May 16, 2011)

After the 1st stolen reptiles WHY wasnt the security sorted out.If anyone tryed to break in here,it would be the last time..Its ashame but the only thing we can do is keep quiet what we own,You dont hear many breeders bragging what they do-dont own for security reasons.I wouldve learned my lesson the last time.I suspect its someone you told-friend,more then likely they have found out what there worth,and now trying to sell it.Its ashame as i cant see the perpertrader caring for it in a proper way..


----------



## Torah (May 16, 2011)

bucket said:


> My mate use to breed a lot of different snakes & people just ring up & try to get his address so he use to sell them from his parents house so no one knows where he keeps them


 
lovely get ya parents broken into instead while your all comfy in your bed at your place , pffffttt sorry but I dont think thats *such a good idea*


----------



## Kyro (May 16, 2011)

That sucks serpentor, i'd definately be putting the word out in your local area as it's most likely someone you know.
We have several cameras as well as our american bulldog x bandog to keep an eye on things. Our neighbours are also great & on one side the neighbour is ex sas so he always keeps an eye out for us on the rare occasion that no-one's home.


----------



## Greenmad (May 16, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> the one benefit if they do get a print or dna is that if they do finally get caught....all their crimes come back to haunt them.......
> 
> I know it doesnt bring your baby back but the moment they slip up they will get hit with the lot...thats what happened to the people who broke into our house.
> 
> ...




I have a system similar i can view all the cameras from my Iphone anywhere anytime, The cameras also have microphones built in too. There are some really good CTV setups out now.


----------



## marcmarc (May 16, 2011)

I don't think it would be a very wise thing to try to keep/sell this animal. It has easily identifyable markings and it will not take too much for many people to do so (I believe there is also a DNA sample taken from the snake). Most reptile keepers have some association with APS and word of mouth spreads nationwide, so the best thing to do is return it somehow. 

There is also a fingerprint and DNA from the thief now on file.


----------



## euphorion (May 16, 2011)

sigh


----------



## Serpentor (May 16, 2011)

To everyone commenting about dogs, I have two dogs, one is still a pup, but the other is a big black wolf of death. However, they can hardly stay at home by themselves for a week while I'm away with no food or water or care, now can they? They were staying elsewhere at the time.


----------



## damian83 (May 16, 2011)

Grunter023 said:


> Does anyone know how much an alarm system for a house would cost? One that makes a noise. And how much that system would cost for the company to install? I have no idea how much one would cost.


 
cameras inside the house so people are unaware you have them also, id try get one with the noise outside not inside, wouldnt wanna deafen the reptiles(intruders who gives a flying **** if they cant hear the cops kicking the door down)



Greenmad said:


> I have a system similar i can view all the cameras from my Iphone anywhere anytime, The cameras also have microphones built in too. There are some really good CTV setups out now.


 
great idea



Torah said:


> lovely get ya parents broken into instead while your all comfy in your bed at your place , pffffttt sorry but I dont think thats *such a good idea*



yeah use an ex's house instead


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 16, 2011)

its someone you know for sure !!!
break heads not Legs !!!!
the only time people respect someone is when your standing over them beating the life of them !!!!

who is the most low down friend or thief you know and who is closest to ( your mate ) that thief !!!!

find the thief and do some head stomping maybe take a finger as a keep safe for you !! 

Remember God forgives u dont have to !!!!

All dogs have there day !!!


----------



## ruralreptiles (May 16, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> its someone you know for sure !!!
> break heads not Legs !!!!
> the only time people respect someone is when your standing over them beating the life of them !!!!
> 
> ...


 
Forget the fingers take their thumb`s


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 16, 2011)

I'll bet my bottom dollar that it's someone you know quite well.


----------

